# New Feature - Permanent Swap (ok, so updated old feature)



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

In days past, we had a manually populated Permanent Swap page run by a volunteer TUGGER.

With the release of the new exchange program, we neglected this a bit but have now incorporated this functionality directly into the exchange system.

If you post an exchange ad on TUG now, you have the option to select that you are looking to permanently swap this week for another.

This flag is also search-able via the classified search tool in the marketplace.

For those of you with existing exchange ads that you wish to list as permanent swap ads as well, you are welcome to modify your existing ad to include the tag, or post a new ad with specifically what you want to swap for!  (note exchange ads do not cost an ad credit)

Enjoy!


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome idea. This may prove to be a valuble option.  Dawn


----------



## mas (Apr 13, 2011)

Brian, thanks for doing this.  However, I can't see where you would select the permanent exchange flag option (I currently have an exchange ad that I've listed in the description as 'permanent' request).  I tried to go through the edit process, but couldn't find any place that indicates the perm exchange flag.

Could you explain where this is?

Thanks,

Mark S. (mas)


----------

